# Simple Windows based backup software



## flashpixx (Sep 5, 2021)

Looking for some software that will allow me to backup a folder on my D drive of the laptop to an external hard drive.

any recommendations for something free and simple, which doesn’t take up huge space on the C drive?

Thank you for looking


----------



## Philippe Coudé du Foresto (Sep 5, 2021)

Look at SyncBack free. Very complete, simple and useful.


----------



## Stig (Sep 5, 2021)

I use   SyncToy from Microsoft.  Simple and fast (and free) and OK for Windows 10


----------



## flashpixx (Sep 5, 2021)

Stig said:


> I use   SyncToy from Microsoft.  Simple and fast (and free) and OK for Windows 10





Philippe Coudé du Foresto said:


> Look at SyncBack free. Very complete, simple and useful.


Thank you both for replying. I will check both out


----------



## Replytoken (Sep 5, 2021)

Philippe Coudé du Foresto said:


> Look at SyncBack free. Very complete, simple and useful.


I'll second the recommendation.  I also recommend AOMEI Backupper.  Both have served me well.  Macrium Reflect is highly recommended in another forum where I post, but I have not tried it.

--Ken


----------



## KeithS (Sep 5, 2021)

Replytoken said:


> I'll second the recommendation.  I also recommend AOMEI Backupper.  Both have served me well.  Macrium Reflect is highly recommended in another forum where I post, but I have not tried it.
> 
> --Ken


I have used Synctoy on a previous W10 PC, and for years on other PCs.  On my new PC, I get this from MS:  "We're sorry, this download is no longer available"

I am trying SyncFolder.....but I don't care for it.  All I want is the ability to do incremental backups, on local drives only.


----------



## kelvinjouhar (Sep 5, 2021)

I use Free File Sync and am very pleased with it.  You can make a donation (which I did) and then you get updates, but initially you can get it for free.


----------



## Replytoken (Sep 6, 2021)

KeithS said:


> I have used Synctoy on a previous W10 PC, and for years on other PCs.  On my new PC, I get this from MS:  "We're sorry, this download is no longer available"
> 
> I am trying SyncFolder.....but I don't care for it.  All I want is the ability to do incremental backups, on local drives only.


I know that Synctoy had a big following, and I do not know why MS did away with it.  But, SyncBack has been around for some time and is also well thought of.

--Ken


----------



## MarkNicholas (Sep 6, 2021)

Call me a dinosaur but i now just backup manually using File Explorer. I have previously used dedicated backup software including Synctoy but always got into difficulties with backups either not happening or being incomplete, resulting in me having to do it manually anyway which then caused further problems with the backup software. 

If you have an organised file structure then manual back-ups are fast and simple.


----------



## Gnits (Sep 6, 2021)

If you wish to do Incremental Backups of a folder then use a dedicated software backup app such as Macrium Reflect. I think they still have a free version. It will do incremental backups of both full disks and or just selected folders. Not sure if the free version will do folders only. I use the paid version. I like paying for stuff this valuable and appreciate the support I get from the supplier on the rare time it is needed.

if you just want to synchronise one folder to a folder on a different location then there are lots of options. I use Beyond Compare, not sure if there is a free version.  Lots of free versions around.

I use Macrium Reflect to do a full back up of my system drive every Sunday morning at 6am and incremental backup from Mon to Sat at 6 am. I also use Macrium Reflect to backup my D (ie data drive) using a similar combo of full and incremental backups.

i use Beyond Compare to synchronise all my legacy images  from my image library on a Thunderbolt External Enclosure to a NAS drive in a different room. In this way I am not backing up the same legacy images all the time, which will consume too much data storage. My current years images reside on my D drive ( very fast M2 Pcie Ver 4) until they are archived in Jan every year to my Thunderbolt enclosure.


----------



## flashpixx (Sep 6, 2021)

Thank you all for the responses - lots of choices.
I have a data folder on D drive of my laptop that holds original RAW images and LRC catalogs and backups.
wanting to incrementally back up that folder once a week to an external drive.
It will be archived annually


----------



## GaryG (Sep 6, 2021)

I've used SyncBackFree for many years, and it has worked well.  It will not do incremental or differential backups; for that you need SyncBackSE or Pro.  I bought the Pro version this year in order to do versioning and haven't looked at setting up increment or differential backups.

In June I began to use Macrium Reflect Free and I'm very happy with it.  The Free version only does full and differential image backups, where an image can be any drive on your PC,  internal or external.  The paid version, Macrium Reflect Home, will do incremental image backups and will do folder/file backups, full, incremental, and differential.  The Home version is currently on sale until Sept 13.

Another product that I used for over ten years is Acronis True Image.  I wouldn't recommend it now because they have added security features that cannot be turned off, so it is no longer just backup software.  They have also gone to a subscription plan and haven't fixed bugs from previous versions.


----------



## Replytoken (Sep 6, 2021)

GaryG said:


> I've used SyncBackFree for many years, and it has worked well.  It will not do incremental or differential backups; for that you need SyncBackSE or Pro.  I bought the Pro version this year in order to do versioning and haven't looked at setting up increment or differential backups.
> 
> In June I began to use Macrium Reflect Free and I'm very happy with it.  The Free version only does full and differential image backups, where an image can be any drive on your PC,  internal or external.  The paid version, Macrium Reflect Home, will do incremental image backups and will do folder/file backups, full, incremental, and differential.  The Home version is currently on sale until Sept 13.
> 
> Another product that I used for over ten years is Acronis True Image.  I wouldn't recommend it now because they have added security features that cannot be turned off, so it is no longer just backup software.  They have also gone to a subscription plan and haven't fixed bugs from previous versions.


Do you know if there is a special code for the discount?  I did not see it at their site.

--Ken


----------



## GaryG (Sep 6, 2021)

Ken,
Interesting.  When I go to the site, I don't see the discount, but when I use the link from the email they sent, it shows up.  Here is the link.  I hope I'm not violating any forum policy by posting it.
https://www.macrium.com/products/ho...ncode=BAC-K2S-CHL&x-cbtcouponcode=BAC-K2S-CHL


----------



## Replytoken (Sep 6, 2021)

GaryG said:


> Ken,
> Interesting.  When I go to the site, I don't see the discount, but when I use the link from the email they sent, it shows up.  Here is the link.  I hope I'm not violating any forum policy by posting it.
> https://www.macrium.com/products/ho...ncode=BAC-K2S-CHL&x-cbtcouponcode=BAC-K2S-CHL


Thank you for the link.  I do not believe this should violate any forum policies, but if it does we will remove it and I will not use the link.  I have been on the fence about purchasing Reflect, but am also up to my eyeballs in other things at the moment, so I am not sure if I can take advantage of this special offer right now.

Thanks,

--Ken


----------



## PhilBurton (Sep 6, 2021)

Stig said:


> I use   SyncToy from Microsoft.  Simple and fast (and free) and OK for Windows 10


Synctoy has a serious bug where it creates a (1) version of a file instead of copying to the original file.


----------



## PhilBurton (Sep 6, 2021)

GaryG said:


> Ken,
> Interesting.  When I go to the site, I don't see the discount, but when I use the link from the email they sent, it shows up.  Here is the link.  I hope I'm not violating any forum policy by posting it.
> https://www.macrium.com/products/ho...ncode=BAC-K2S-CHL&x-cbtcouponcode=BAC-K2S-CHL


The free version of Macrium Reflect is very popular on a Windows enthusiast site.


----------



## flashpixx (Sep 7, 2021)

Thanks Gary and Ken, great conversation.
Thanks for the link Gary, I certainly will look into Macrium Home as it sounds like just what I need
Best regards
Gordon


----------



## flashpixx (Sep 11, 2021)

Thanks for the link to Macrium Home Gary. Ive purchased a license and it does exactly as I am wanting.
Good job!!


----------

